# Two mattresses pushed together - close the gap?



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

DH and I just pulled the guest bed into our bedroom and put both double mattresses w/box springs on the floor. Now my sleep rolling, perpendicular to us sleeping, night crawling girl has a bit more space, I can get out of bed without disturbing everyone, and DH can get more sleep too









Unfortunately, there's a gap between the two mattresses when we push them together. DD got her leg stuck in it crawling around this morning. We were all awake and it was no big deal, but I don't want it happening at night. I don't want to keep her away from the middle as that rather defeats the purpose of 2 beds pushed together.

What can we do to close/cover the gap safely? (DD is 12 months old BTW)


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

I need info on this too, so I'm staying tuned....


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

In terms of closing the gap- we bungee corded our mattresses together. I had to sew rings onto them and run the cords under to attach them (we have a sidecarred crib- this was to get our mattress flush and the bungees connected to the crib frame but I'm assuming it could work with two mattresses.) Two metal rings on the bottom edge of the side of the mattress- one towards the head and one towards the foot- it might work.

To go over the gap- Bed Bath & Beyond has a foam thingy that goes over the gap but under the sheets:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...2184352&RN=404


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mouso* 
In terms of closing the gap- we bungee corded our mattresses together. I had to sew rings onto them and run the cords under to attach them (we have a sidecarred crib- this was to get our mattress flush and the bungees connected to the crib frame but I'm assuming it could work with two mattresses.) Two metal rings on the bottom edge of the side of the mattress- one towards the head and one towards the foot- it might work.

To go over the gap- Bed Bath & Beyond has a foam thingy that goes over the gap but under the sheets:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...2184352&RN=404

How hard was it to sew the rings on? Do you happen to have any pics? Did you have to use super strong thread? We are considering a sidecar so I'm trying to think of how to best do it.

Sorry if I hijacked your thread, Flower of Bliss.


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthgirl* 
How hard was it to sew the rings on? Do you happen to have any pics? Did you have to use super strong thread? We are considering a sidecar so I'm trying to think of how to best do it.

Sorry if I hijacked your thread, Flower of Bliss.

I used metal rings from the hardware store (like large washers) and upholstery thread. It was really easy to sew on to the mattress. I don't have any pics but just along the bottom edge & corner of the mattress I made about 20 trips thorugh the ring and mattress, making a knot maybe every 5th loop.

Of course, if your mattress has handles you can use those.

At first I used strong plastic rings but they eventually broke- so I would go with metal.

Here are some sites about sidecars:

http://www.littlewatkins.com/info-sidecar-crib.html

http://purplekangaroopuzzle.blogspot...ecar-crib.html

Best site, IMO. Has a lot of pics and descriptions:

http://groups.msn.com/SteveandLishsF...decarcrib.msnw

Any other questions, I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mouso* 
I used metal rings from the hardware store (like large washers) and upholstery thread. It was really easy to sew on to the mattress. I don't have any pics but just along the bottom edge & corner of the mattress I made about 20 trips thorugh the ring and mattress, making a knot maybe every 5th loop.

Of course, if your mattress has handles you can use those.

At first I used strong plastic rings but they eventually broke- so I would go with metal.

Here are some sites about sidecars:

http://www.littlewatkins.com/info-sidecar-crib.html

http://purplekangaroopuzzle.blogspot...ecar-crib.html

Best site, IMO. Has a lot of pics and descriptions:

http://groups.msn.com/SteveandLishsF...decarcrib.msnw

Any other questions, I'd be happy to answer.

Thanks!


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

need to sub so that i can find this later


----------



## MCsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

We used a rachet strap (I think it might have been two put together actually) around the whole thing. I then also put a fitted sheet half on each bed that matched the fitted sheets that were on the two seperate ones.


----------

